# NYU Student Film Archive?



## dmorgen (May 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this site.  I'm actually an actor who's been away from the industry for some time.  I'm trying to locate footage of myself for a reel (from three NYU student films I was in) that were part of what I believe was the Summer Intensive program.  We shot three films sometime in the late nineties. I can't find any films on the NYU site that go back that far and am wondering if anyone could help or give me some ideas.  Thank you in advance for any replies!


----------



## Chris W (May 3, 2010)

Best bet would be to call the school and see if they have a master reel from the time when you were there.


----------

